# saanti



## Gavril

Is _saanti _acceptable in these sentences?

_Riittävän veden saanti on jatkuva ongelma maan kuivimmissa alueissa.

19. vuosisadalla se joka hallitsi hiilen saantia, hallitsi suurin piirtein koko maailmaa.

Meidän pitää parantaa tulostimen saanti tässä työhuoneessa: täällä kun on noin viisitoista tietokonetta mutta vain yksi hutera mustesuihkutulostin, jota jonotetaan lakkaamatta koko päivän.

Kerrostalon asukkaat valittivat, ettei ollut riittävää saantia uima-altaaseen. Silloisen aikataulun mukaan ei päästy sinne kuin 4 tuntia viikolla.


_Kiitos


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

*My suggestions:*

_Riittävän veden saanti on jatkuva ongelma maan kuivimmissa alueissa.
*Riittävä veden saanti on jatkuva ongelma maan kuivimmilla alueilla.*

19. vuosisadalla se joka hallitsi hiilen saantia, hallitsi suurin piirtein koko maailmaa.
*19. vuosisadalla se, joka hallitsi hiilivaroja, hallitsi suurin piirtein koko maailmaa.*

Meidän pitää parantaa tulostimen saanti tässä  työhuoneessa: täällä kun on noin viisitoista tietokonetta mutta vain  yksi hutera mustesuihkutulostin, jota jonotetaan lakkaamatta koko  päivän.
*Tähän työhuoneeseen pitäisi hankkia lisää tulostimia. Täällä on noin viisitoista tietokonetta, mutta vain yksi hutera mustesuihkutulostin, johon joutuu jonottamaan koko päivän.
*
Kerrostalon asukkaat valittivat, ettei ollut riittävää saantia uima-altaaseen. Silloisen aikataulun mukaan ei päästy sinne kuin 4 tuntia viikolla.
*Kerrostalon asukkaat valittivat, ettei uima-allas ollut riittävässä käytössä / että uima-allas oli vajaakäytössä. Silloisen aikataulun mukaan sitä käytettiin neljä tuntia viikossa.
*
_


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> _Kerrostalon asukkaat valittivat, ettei ollut riittävää saantia uima-altaaseen. Silloisen aikataulun mukaan ei päästy sinne kuin 4 tuntia viikolla.
> *Kerrostalon asukkaat valittivat, ettei uima-allas ollut riittävässä käytössä / että uima-allas oli vajaakäytössä. Silloisen aikataulun mukaan sitä käytettiin neljä tuntia viikossa.
> *_



In my original sentence, I meant that there wasn't enough access to the pool (it wasn't open often enough) -- in your sentence, it sounds as though people were complaining that it wasn't being used enough.

How would one express the first meaning (lack of access)?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

The meaning that you had in mind was what I intended to express  -  and to my mind it can be understood that way. However, on second thought, I do realize that my suggestion can be ambiguous. This leaves no room for misunderstanding: _Kerrostalon asukkaat valittivat, ettei uima-allasta saanut käyttää riittävästi. Silloisen aikataulun mukaan sitä sai käyttää [vain] neljä tuntia viikossa._


----------

